# How to make cheap dogs of war army



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

I really want to start a dogs of war army after i have finally completed my empire and i was wondering how i could make a cheap yet reliable one without the regiment of renown or empire models

THANKS :victory:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Option 1; 
Buy a load of Empire spearmen/halberds and use brass rod (available from model railway shops) to extend them into pikes. Lovely.

Option 2;
Buy some plastic crossbowmen and a sheet of plasticard. form the plasticard into large sheilds and stick them in front of the crossbowmen. Voila, you have the Marksmen of Miraglio.

Sorry, didn't read that properly. How fluffy do you want to go? Are Orks and Ogres off your list? Plastic Slayers will make you Long Drongs Slayer Pirates. I think they're immune to psychology but I don't have the book. You could use bretonnians for option 1 above, but as most of the Dogs of War are human shaped, the list of units available to you is a bit thin. I imagine all the regiments of renown are easy to make using the basic boxes, Orks, Ogres and the rest.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Brettonian peasants are the best source of cheap humans and fairly easy to convert as are the plastic Empire militia you should be able to make pikemen, crossbowmen and duelists, plastic dwarves ,empire or brettonian cavalry are available as are the plastic marauders and there are loads of character options available I think this covers most of the troop types plus ogres are plastic so you can do plenty with plastic and imagination


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

I don'y know if i want to do a human army can high elves be converted:grin:


----------

